# Ladies tanklight Mercury finally done..



## bikesnbuses (May 14, 2013)

Took longer than I thought.. I built this for my daughter to ride,I doubt she will pick this over her purple 85 GT Performer  Check out the battery pack that came out of the tank!:eek: And in this case,I loved the basket as it saved the Mercury ornament on the fender from getting snapped off 
Before;










After;


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 14, 2013)

Old battery!!


----------



## Rustafari (May 14, 2013)

Wow! That bike is beautiful.  Did you use oxalic acid to clean up the paint?  Nice job!


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2013)

That came out great!....now do the same with the battery.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2013)

WOW! Beautiful transformation. What a find for it to still be complete and unmolested after all these years. Congradulations


----------



## jd56 (May 14, 2013)

Love it....can I borrow your pic for my "Wish List" gallery?


----------



## Nickinator (May 14, 2013)

looks like it has some life left in it    anyway looks great man!! hope it gets ridden.

Nick.



bikesnbuses said:


> Old battery!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2013)

Yeah, just put it on the trickle charger overnight. That should wake it right up.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 14, 2013)

*Cool Bike!!*

Hey Jeff,
  That really came out nice!. The ladies Mercury's in my opinion are really beautiful, classy looking bikes.
 Good luck with it & give me first dibs if you ever want to sell it...................Wayne


----------



## Waterland (May 14, 2013)

Beautiful ladies Pacemaker!  Mine is slowly on its way to being completed, need a few more parts and some paint and it will be ready to ride.  Amazing that you could bring the paint out so well, looks great!


----------



## slick (May 14, 2013)

WOW!!! Gorgeous bike! If your daughter decides that she doesn't want it and you decide to sell it, PM me. I'm interested in it for my girlfriend Karla. Thanks!


----------



## redman007 (May 15, 2013)

Dude,

Great work!!!! 



bikesnbuses said:


> Took longer than I thought.. I built this for my daughter to ride,I doubt she will pick this over her purple 85 GT Performer  Check out the battery pack that came out of the tank!:eek: And in this case,I loved the basket as it saved the Mercury ornament on the fender from getting snapped off
> Before;
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 15, 2013)

Bike came out awesome, looks great you did a good job!!


----------

